
George Mason University 'Inadvertently' Sent Alert About Person with Weapon - tjwds
https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/George-Mason-University-Inadvertently-Sent-Alert-About-Person-With-Weapon-556525121.html
======
tjwds
"Thank you George Mason for making me think I was going to die today by
'accidentally' sending us all this. I am traumatized."
[https://twitter.com/karaakline/status/1163832823943499777](https://twitter.com/karaakline/status/1163832823943499777)

